# (Help) How to install 2 decoders into 1 engine (steam)



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi all,

I came up with the crazy idea of installing a cheap Digitrax non-sound decoder into my proto 2-8-8-2, TOGETHER with the loksound select decoder (which has wonderful sound).

I am hoping to tap on the light functions of the digitrax and rely on the Loksound for its sound function.

Anyone knows how to do this?

Help help help


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

????Why do you want to do this?To my knowledge,sound decoders are perfectly capable of handling everything.I don't know Locksound decoders but read nice things about them.

Adding a second decoder is feasible.However,in some cases you may have problems with conflicting CV's and may have to re-configure them separately.


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

For starters, the Loksound decoder has much better motor control than the Digitrax. What is your reasoning for this ? - do you need more lighting functions than the Loksound decoder can provide ? If that's the case, you would be further ahead to add a function-only decoder for the additional lighting outputs.

Regardless, you are going to have to get into some function remapping which can be a pain as sound decoders already use most all the functions available for sound and light features.

Unless you are really familiar with programming, multiple decoders can become a programming nightmare in rather short order !

Mark.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You can add a second decoder without any operational problems.
It's the programming that's the issue, read back and decoder ID will get all confused.
If you can put in a switch to cut power each of the decoders then it works like a charm.
Remapping is only an issue if you try and use all the outputs at the same time.
If you need to use the Digitrax decoder to run the lighting and the Loksound to do everything else then it's no problem at all.


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi guys,

I used loksound to run everything and a lousy hornby decoders to run the lights (there isn't even switch off function) but at least now I have the back lights. 

However, my front lights still cant be lighted. Funny, both front and back lights when I connect a 9V battery.

The 2 decoders are powered by the same 2 truck inputs, except the hornby isn't powered to the motors. 

Still waiting for my digitrax to come in from States. 

Sean, I still think Tsunami decoders are the BEST. There is no need to install resistors for LEDs for Tsunami right?

Rgds
Kiong


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Tsunami's are the best...well they are to me but others will tell different...a matter of taste I guess.I've read good comments about Locksound too but don't have any so I can't comment on them.However,I still have a pair of Paragon 2 decoders (BLI N scale E8's) and they're having me grow a few more gray hairs.If I could have board Tsunami's for them,I'd likely replace them as I did in two HO BLI engines.

You do need resistors to instal LED's to Tsunami decoders.Locos use 12V bulbs in DC mode so the decoders supply 12V to accomodate this.


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Kudos to DH123.

Like what Sean said, the DH123 lighting function worked independently with the Lok Sound.

I am very sure the Loksound lighting function must be damaged when I first installed the lights without resistors. 

Buying 1 additional DH123 for lights only still beats sending the Loksound decoder back to Germany. 

I really like the 'radio conversation' sound effects of Loksound, but Tsunami chuffs and whistle still sounds better

Now, I am a happy train engineer with loco sound and lights.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Installing lights (LED's or lower voltage bulbs) without resistors does bring havoc to the lights themselves but doesn't dammage the decoder in any way.The decoder sends 12V out to the lights and isn't influenced any wether the lights can take it or not.


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Then the loksound decoders must be damaged somehow or shutdown during a short circuit.

It will remain a mystery how it failed. Now I am not so sure if I will purchase loksound for my next 2-8-8-2...


----------

